# [News] Snakes in Food!



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Two little snippets from the last week for you 

Corn snake in Cornflakes

Snake found in Celery


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

haha great stories there!think im gonna start shopping in nettos now  id love a free gift like that lol!!!


----------



## ROMANO (Apr 28, 2005)

me too wud love a corn snake for 89p


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

seen this on several sites now, still makes me laugh


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

nattyb said:


> haha great stories there!think im gonna start shopping in nettos now  id love a free gift like that lol!!!


lol


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Damn why does something like that never happen to me :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

What makes me laugh is because it was a snake found in the cornflakes they make a big deal but would it of hit the headlines like that if a small mouse or insect was found in the box??? i dont think so


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2005)

seems a bit of a wind up to me finding a corn snake in *cornflakes*Oh well i guess we will never know lol

Whats next a bearded dragon advertising shaving foam i suppose :lol: :lol: 

Ryan


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

gues there lucky that they do not live in India or it could've been a cobra coming out of the box!
How cool would that be,half a sleep in the morning,paper ready to be read, opening the box of choco puffs and bang spitting cobra over the coffee table!that will wake me up in the morning.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

LOL Charun! I definately wouldnt want to wake up to one of those in my breakfast


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

that is enough to wake anybody up!


----------



## reps4pets (Feb 23, 2005)

mmmmmmmm a new breakfast "cornsnakes", just add milk & sugar,well sounds better than "cornflakes" :lol:


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

i wander how a cornsnake will look after putting milk and sugear on him.
Or how he will tast?


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

maybe the box looked like this and she missed it!


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

LOL thats great Charun


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

LOL


----------

